# Question - viewing threads



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2016)

I noticed that when reading the threads, the first response is below the original post. How do you set them up so newest post is always first?


----------



## stan reid (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the same question. It works much better when you see the newest post first. That's how I had it set up on the old boards here but I don't see that option now. If it's no longer available then that's a shortcoming.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2016)

There's no preference for that, I'm afraid.


----------

